# Chub Rub Prevention



## woodybooger (Oct 24, 2015)

Someone recommended to me A n D ointment to prevent Chub Rub when wading in the saltwater, and I must admit it works like a charm. It works good to cure it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Best thing is to get some under armor type underwear. Those help a lot. The other best thing is to get some unscented white stick deodorant and put it on all the chaffing areas. That stuff works like a miracle and since its water resistant, it'll last all day.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Body glide - it's in a stick like deodorant but it's ....well....body glide.

Then the long 9" compression shorts....night and day.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Might want to try this.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## crawpaw (Oct 16, 2016)

I usually just use vaselin I forgot it one time and tried to use some 80w but that didn't work at all hah


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

crawpaw said:


> I usually just use vaselin I forgot it one time and tried to use some 80w but that didn't work at all hah


 2x


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

The best thing is to prevent it by using Rash Guard surfer shorts. THey will eliminate any chance of getting the rash in the first place.


----------



## houstonhorse (Feb 26, 2015)

Another vote for Body Glide. I work summers as a wrangler at a Colorado dude ranch and cannot take a day off if I get chaffed, and it happens a lot when riding horses everyday. Body Glide has saved me many times. I've tried different brands and it doesn't matter. Most sporting goods stores carry it. Cyclists and triathletes use it. Your skin feels slippery and it doesn't sweat or wear off for a couple of days. You can use it either preventive or after chaffing.


----------

